# smoking, drinking, and studying with cigolle



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

me and kyle (cigolle) is at buffalo wild wings studying (he's helping me) i got a robusto camacho corojo, and he is smoking a robusto CAO brazilia, im on round 2 with drinks, first was amberbock, second is sam adams summer ale, the amberbock was good with wings, but not with the cigar, the summer ale complaments the cigar much better.

this is me enjoying my smoke









and here is cigolle


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Looks like a great time, except for the studying :beerchug:


----------



## Aficionado82 (Jul 5, 2010)

How much studying is actually being accomplished I wonder :hmm:

Either way, sounds like a good time.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Tell Kyle to hurry up. Cant have him falling behind you know! LOL. Wings, Beer & Gars. Gotta love it. Have fun guys (Not that I need to tell you that). :dude::dude::dude:


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

gibson_es said:


> this is me enjoying my smoke


Are you _sure_ your enjoying it Blake? :tongue1:


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

haha, its my webcam im using, and i was focusing on the screen. lol. i see your point. haha.


----------



## wsamsky (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm sorry but beer+cigars=zero studying. You'll have to try again later!


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

haha, actually we got a good bit of studying done, i have forgotten too much from high school, and i have to take the test by aug 10th, so i needed the cigar and beer to relieve the stress i was getting from realizing how much i had forgot.


----------



## Joe2010 (Jul 14, 2010)

This is same as how I studied for my last exam on the 28th. I had a nice 5 Vegas Gold robusto and espresso. The espresso allowed more studying then the beer would have.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

the beer was calling to me, i couldnt say no, like the classic 2 for 1 margaritas at chilis...


----------



## Dave.73 (Mar 25, 2010)

Looks like a good time studying. If you must study you may as well enjoy a nice smoke and a few beers...


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

haha, yep, and often i like some buffett in the background...........it all togeather helps me stay calm and relaxed.


----------



## wsamsky (Jun 1, 2010)

So, how did the test go?


----------



## KickinItInSD (Aug 4, 2010)

You think he remembered the material after all that? haah


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

lol. actually the test in at 8:30 in the morning, its my first test in over 3 years, i felt i needed to study a bit in advance, still not sure i know enough to get what i need on it.


----------

